# Bumper Boy Bird Launchers



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Has anyone used the bird launcheres offered by Bumper Boy. I am considering purchasing some for the 4 shooters I use in training. The bumpers work well just want to know about the bird attatchments advertised for $49.00 EA.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

The bird launchers are designed for pidgeons.
Somewhere I read that someone did use a (dead) duck in one and it did work, but did not throw it very far. I would think that you would want to use a "red" load to fire a duck. 
I'd also suggext that you use a "smaller" duck, rather than a full sized mallard.
Report back please!


----------

